
Is It Time for VMware to Open Source the ESX Hypervisor? - walterclifford
https://blog.architecting.it/2016/02/02/is-it-time-for-vmware-to-open-source-the-esx-hypervisor/
======
tshtf
No. Releasing the source code to the hypervisor would likely reveal that
VMware has been violating the GPL.

